# free shed



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

FREE SHED IN EDMONDS WASHINGTON!!!

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/2466066597.html










http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=761&pictureid=18397


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow. That's the makings of a great loft.


----------

